# Χριστίνα



## gabi112

Hello! This is my first post here.
Does anyone know if the female name Christina, in Greek Χριστίνα could be shortened to Χρισ?
It is a gift for my wife.
Thank you!


----------



## Αγγελος

Not to my knowledge. I used to know a boy named Χρίστος whom his friends called Κρις, but women's diminutives tend to keep a final vowel. Beside, Χρύσα exists and is a different name.


----------



## Perseas

Welcome to the forum, gabi112!

I have heard _Κρίστη_.
https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%BA%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B7&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=R9EKVeynB4L-ygOqi4G4Dg#q=%22%CE%9A%CF%81%CE%AF%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B7%22


----------



## BrendaP

That's interesting to me...my daughter is Christina and I always call her Christy. When we're in Greece, the family never shortens it, even though they hear me do it all the time.  The Greek family here in Canada does shorten it.


----------



## Perseas

BrendaP said:


> That's interesting to me...my daughter is Christina and I always call her Christy. When we're in Greece, the family never shortens it, even though they hear me do it all the time.  The Greek family here in Canada does shorten it.


Yes, apparently Κρίστη or Κρίστυ is the English name Christy. It's like the male diminutive Κρις, which doesn't sound Greek. Most Greeks really would say Χριστίνα.


----------



## gabi112

I thank you all.
In romanian, name is spelled Cristina and can be shortened Cris, this was the reason for my question.


----------



## Timothy1987

You could say Τίνα, maybe? 

Or is that solely for Constantina?


----------



## Andrious

Well, maybe you could use Τίνα for Χριστίνα. The truth is that one can do what he/she wants. Καλλιόπη may be shortened to Πέπη, for example. Normally Κωνσταντίνα is shortened to Ντίνα and not Τίνα.


----------



## Αγγελος

Andrious said:


> Καλλιόπη may be shortened to Πέπη, for example.


...but I know at least one Πέπη whose official name is Ξανθίππη!


----------



## gabi112

What can I say, you are all good fellow, and and thank you for that.
In Romanian Tina (Tίνα in Greek) is a little outdated shortening so finally I chose Kριστίνα.


----------

